# Java 6 - Übersicht über die Neuerungen im GUI / Swingbereich



## vogella (20. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

hat jemand einen guten Link für eine Übersicht über die GUI Neuerungen im Java 6? 

Ich finde die Tech Tips ganz gut, die vereinzelt auch Java 6 behandeln.

java.sun.com/developer/JDCTechTips/

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## derkonstantin (21. Dez 2006)

Wie wär es hiermit?
http://www.java-tutor.com/java/java-6-mustang-news.htm


----------



## vogella (21. Dez 2006)

Hallo derkonstantin,

danke. Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## WieselAc (22. Dez 2006)

Hier noch ein interessanter Link zu diesem thema


10 Gründe


----------

